#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Word 2007 hyperlink to .pdf bookmark

## Frankf

I am writing a report in Word 2007 and would like to hyperlink to specific pages of .pdf files.  The .pdf files have bookmarks on to the pages.  Is it possible to hyperlink to those .pdf bookmarks?

----------


## Dennis7849

This should help
http://helpx.adobe.com/acrobat/kb/li...e-acrobat.html

----------


## Frankf

I have added the #page=pagenum to the end of the file path in the Edit Hyperlink dialog box where the address is shown.  The information I've gathered, including the website you mention, all indicate that should do the trick if you are referencing from a html.  But it does not work from a Word hyperlink.  Apparently the hyperlink address bar acts a little differently.  This is what it says in the address line of the Hyperlink dialog box, but it just opens the document to the first page, not page 34   E:\My Documents\myfile.pdf#page=34

----------

